# Beretta Nano FTE?



## schyfy (Mar 31, 2013)

I have recently purchased my Beretta Nano. I have a later model with my serial number being over 15000. I heard that it doesnt really feed 115gr ammo really well. I usually run 124gr (about 150rds) through it with no problems at all! But recently i could only get my hands on a box of S&B 115gr. Out of 50 rounds I had 1 FTE. Should I send it back to Beretta or just keep looking for 124gr ammo? Could it have been the ammo I used because ive seen mixed reviews on it! thanks in advance


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

Brace yourself. Literally. You're about to find out why FTEs happen.


----------



## schyfy (Mar 31, 2013)

Is it that bad?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

TurboHonda said:


> Brace yourself. Literally. You're about to find out why FTEs happen.


I guess that I'm the "bad cop" around here.
Are you ready?

Try holding your pistol in a much tighter grip, with straight, stiff arms. That will very likely solve your problem.

Small pistols need every little bit of recoil force, in order to operate properly. If your hands and arms absorb some of this force by allowing the gun to move, it will frequently fail to eject, and also may misfeed.

If the problem persists, try cleaning and lightly lubricating the pistol. You may be fighting sticky, factory-applied anti-rust grease too.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

Told ya! Thanks, Steve. Welcome to the board, schyfy.


----------



## schyfy (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks guys. I've cleaned the crap out of it you are probably right about the grip because it happened when I was trying to rapid fire.


----------

